# Problems Sharing Links in OneDrive



## i_am_jim (Sep 7, 2008)

Because I have a friend who is deeply in love with OneDrive I keep trying to make it work with little success. Here's my latest try:

When I try to share this link http://1drv.ms/1koj88I I get varying results.

When I try to view the images on my computer I can click on a thumbnail and it opens full screen and shows the caption. But if I try to "View Original" it throws this error message 










My friend who loves onedrive is able to View Originals with no problem. So he says it my computer.

My wife's computer can go to the link but only view thumbnails, it cannot view larger images. 

Another friend gets the same behavior as my wife's computer.

If I can't solve these problems I'm abandoning attempts to make OneDrive work.

Thank you.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

I too can view them just fine.

When you click on View Original, since its on your system it may be looking for the original file on your system, not the file on OneDrive.


----------



## i_am_jim (Sep 7, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> I too can view them just fine.
> 
> When you click on View Original, since its on your system it may be looking for the original file on your system, not the file on OneDrive.


My friend can 'View Original' of his photos on his web OneDrive. Why would mine be different?

Do you have to have some particular version of Windows to view OneDrive images? Can apple and XP users see them?

Remember, my wife's and friend's Win7 doesn't allow time to see beyond thumbnails.

Oh, I just now saw, you're using Win10. My friend is also running 10. Isn't this a Win8 forum?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, it is a Windows 8 forum, but the OS you're using wouldn't matter.

What browser are the other two using?

Explain the process you're following when uploading the photos to OneDrive. You're sharing to all users, yes? With full Control permissions?


----------



## i_am_jim (Sep 7, 2008)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> What browser are the other two using?
> 
> Explain the process you're following when uploading the photos to OneDrive. You're sharing to all users, yes? With full Control permissions?


I put the images in the OneDrive application on my local computer and they are uploaded automatically. 

I'm beginning to think the problem is Firefox. All users mentioned above except my friend who loves OneDrive use Firefox

When I go to the link in IE or Chrome it all works.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

I'm using Firefox 43.03 and I can view the pictures fine.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I tried this link in F2F, and from my phone works for both.


----------

